#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Джонанг >  > > >  >  >  Ищу связь с Димой Рабалко

## Торухова Елена

У како есть данные по электронному адресу Дмитрия Рыбалко с Усть- Орота, передаю всем привет, кто там жил и живет сейчас.....

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

У нетр электронного адрес, Лена. Как ты знаешь, он живет в Потайской долине безо всякого Интернету и телефону :Smilie: . Так что адрес для связи все тот же - на почту Усть-Орота, ничего не изменилось с тех пор, как ты там жила :Smilie: . Периодически Дима приезжает в Усть-Орот (у него есть теперь мотоцикл, если не не в курсе :Smilie: ) и забирает почту... :Cool:   :Smilie:

----------


## Торухова Елена

НО когда он был в последний раз во Владике, до меня доходил слух, что с ним можно связаться по интернету и унего есть свой адрес, а писать письма я не люблю, а приехать в Потаи - это последние 10 лет -только мечта.....Но все равно , огромное спасибо за отзыв, передайте ему мой самый необьятный привет, если Вы с ним увидетись, я очень скучаю по Усть - Ороту......
ОМАХУМ!

----------

